# Comments on carbs, cows, beef, and veef



## Daniel (Feb 22, 2008)

> Pass the potatoes!



I love potato soup 



> A meal with resistant starch triggers a hormonal response to shut off hunger, so you eat less. Research shows that you don’t reap this benefit from other sources of fiber.



Interesting.  I thought fiber was already filling enough


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Why carbs are the new diet craze*

There's nothing like a good chunk of rope or rug with mustard and ketchup in a whole wheat hot dog bun to get the salivary glands going!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Why carbs are the new diet craze*

:lol:


----------



## lallieth (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Why carbs are the new diet craze*



David Baxter said:


> There's nothing like a good chunk of rope or rug with mustard and ketchup in a whole wheat hot dog bun to get the salivary glands going!


Would you like fries with that?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Why carbs are the new diet craze*

Poutine, please.  And a beer. Kilkenny Draft.


----------



## lallieth (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Why carbs are the new diet craze*

Poutine eh? Near here there is a small pizza place that makes the best poutine I have ever had


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Why carbs are the new diet craze*

Not possible. The Swan on the Rideau pub restaurant in Manotick/Kars.


----------



## lallieth (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Why carbs are the new diet craze*



David Baxter said:


> Not possible. The Swan on the Rideau pub restaurant in Manotick/Kars.


Ok Dr Baxter..honestly...EWWWWWWWWW we ate at the Swan once and it was terrible..For good food,make the drive to the Red Dot in Osgoode..


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Why carbs are the new diet craze*

I've been to the Red Dot. Okay. But not great. The Swan is superb. The roast veef and Yorkshire pudding is excellent.


----------



## lallieth (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Why carbs are the new diet craze*



David Baxter said:


> I've been to the Red Dot. Okay. But not great. The Swan is superb. The roast veef and Yorkshire pudding is excellent.


roast veef? is that a new breed of cow?


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Why carbs are the new diet craze*

dr vaxter voves voast veef


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Why carbs are the new diet craze*

Veal is a baby cow. Beef is an adult cow. Veef is a teenager.


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Why carbs are the new diet craze*

teenage cows? i see them rebelling out in the fields already :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Why carbs are the new diet craze*

They're well known out here in the country for getting drunk on a Saturday night and heading out for some good ole people tipping.


----------



## lallieth (Feb 23, 2008)

In matching John Deere hats no less


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 23, 2008)

> They're well known out here in the country for getting drunk on a Saturday night and heading out for some good ole people tipping.


and their poor parents are always waiting for the teenage cows to come home...


----------



## lallieth (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Into The Light (Feb 23, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## expoman (Mar 26, 2010)

*Re: Why carbs are the new diet craze*

You are right about the Great food at the Swan on the Rideau.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 26, 2010)

Their web site isn't too shabby either.


----------



## expoman (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree   I am going to create a profile later this week. There is a great blues act there this Saturday!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2010)

It's a good thing you didn't go on Celtic night, when innocent patrons are acoustically assaulted by former hippies


----------



## expoman (Mar 26, 2010)

I disagree vehemently. The audio level of the acoustic performance is superb. It may not be suitable for a dining experience, but they do not begin to play until 8:00 PM. If you enjoy Celtic music, it is a wonderful thing.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 26, 2010)

They're probably from Merrickville,  proudly housing ex-hippies since 1969.


----------

